# Looking at 135



## Woombat (May 13, 2015)

Yep . One can't have too many tractors.
I am going to look at a MF135 tomorrow,
yep , mine is ok . Bloke said he bought it to do up,
yeah , $ he ain't touched it . He was out my place a couple of months ago .
I had a backhoe , woodchipper , slasher & a couple of other things , I was
thinking of selling . Well I sold th backhoe , I thought I would ring him ,
before I advertised th rest , it got around to him telling me he has an old 135.
My mind races & before I knew it , I'm saying we could do a deal , without
money changing hands . Depends , on condition of 135 . Watch this space.


----------

